# AL Boer Goats Waiting Thread



## ALBoerGoats

I have one doe due the beginning of December, one due in March, and one due in April.
Here are some pictures of Glacial, a 2 year old ABGA Fullblood doe due at the earliest the first week of december. But I'm thinking she'll hold on to them until the second week. This is her first kidding.


----------



## ksalvagno

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

She is gorgeous! Happy kidding


----------



## toth boer goats

Lovely.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Just beautiful! She has a very nice looking udder.


----------



## Jrsno1fan

That is a beautiful udder! Good luck.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you everyone! I'm thinking she'll go the second week of december. Her udder is filling in nicely and she's doing great. I'm excited for these kids!


----------



## cbrossard

So pretty!! I'm going to be jealous when she kids! My first doe is due the 29th!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Glacial's hind end yesterday. The babies have dropped and her ligaments have softened. But her udder isn't full yet. Today is her official due date.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Gettin' close!


----------



## SalteyLove

Exciting! Wishing her (and you) an easy kidding!

What type of buck is she bred to?


----------



## cbrossard

Exciting!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

She is bred to an ABGA Fullblood traditional buck. So her kids will be registered fullblood. I'm excited to see what she has!


----------



## toth boer goats

She may hold on a little longer, her udder may get super tight over night when she is getting ready, but yet some can fool ya. 

I have never seen so many wrinkles in that area before.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

I've never seen so many wrinkles before either! She is clenched in that picture because I was holding her tail up so maybe that's why but she's definitely loose and ready back there for sure. Her whole hind end just jiggles when she walks:lolgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Glacial's looking closer today! Her udder is definitely tighter and she's so loose behind. Here's to hoping she pops tonight!


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy Kidding.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

One doeling born so far! She had her about 10 minutes ago!


----------



## Goat_Scout

So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

And now a huge paint doeling!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Awwwww! So very cute!


----------



## Vanaheimr

Very cute!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you! I'm so happy with these two! And Glacial is being a very good mom


----------



## goat girls

Congrats they are darling more pics please when you get the chance is she done?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They are adorable!! Congrats


----------



## New-goat-mom

Oh my goodness! What beautiful, sweet, babies!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Here are just a couple more pics
I am absolutely in love with the paint!
First Fullbloods born on my farm!


----------



## goat girls

Boy are they a good looking set. on pictures 6,8 and 9 it looks like they are all ready working on their show stance


----------



## wifeof1

Aww. Beautiful babies.


----------



## mangold

Good looking pair.i usually clip and iodine cords asap.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you. Cords were clipped and iodined shortly after those pictures. Glacial and the babies are doing great this morning!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Congrats on the two does! They are very nice looking! What are your plans for them?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you! As of right now I'm definitely planning on keeping the paint doeling. I may keep the other one past weaning and put her in a local sale in April. Both will be shown depending on how they mature


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats, they are so cute.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They are so cute!!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you!
Here's the paint doeling. Trying to figure out names for both of them.


----------



## goat girls

ALBoerGoats said:


> Thank you!
> Here's the paint doeling. Trying to figure out names for both of them.
> View attachment 124987


Sunset and ???


----------



## bamaherd

How precious!! I love the ears of the boers. How exciting they’re your first full blood for your herd!! Congratulations!!


----------



## bamaherd

I see your username. Are you in Alabama? I ask because we have a lop bunny who we named Ellie because her ears flap when she runs. Like an elephant. And we are Alabama football fans. Just a suggestion


----------



## spidy1

Princess Laya?


----------



## cbrossard

They are darling!! Congratulations!


----------



## goat girls

Elsa,Lesly,Sunset,Cherry Bolsom, Laurel,Astrid,Callie


----------



## ArborGoats

For a play on words: Till or Tilly? 
Glacier Till is what is deposited and left behind once the ice melts.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

ArborGoats said:


> For a play on words: Till or Tilly?
> Glacier Till is what is deposited and left behind once the ice melts.


I like Tilly!
Here are some updated pictures of the two of them


----------



## ArborGoats

They are both adorable, but the paint sure is a looker!


----------



## Goat_Scout

How is Glacier's udder looking?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

ArborGoats said:


> They are both adorable, but the paint sure is a looker!


I'm thinking the paint will definitely be a keeper!


Goat_Scout said:


> How is Glacier's udder looking?


Her udder is looking good. She's got good milk production and the babies had an easy time latching on


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They are so cute


----------



## Goat_Scout

I just saw her name was Glacial, not Glacier....


----------



## ALBoerGoats

I didn't even see that mistake lol. I guess I'm exhausted from having to perform an emergency, terminal c section on a friend's doe. It was my first time ever doing one myself and luckily I was able to save both babies.
They are pretty cute too. Doeling weighed 9 lb 6oz and buckling was 10 lbs 4 oz. They were trying to come out at the same time and the does cervix was not dilating. They were like that for almost 2 hours before I did the c section. Very lucky to be alive.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Oh wow, GREAT job!! And look at the legs on the blazed faced one, lol!


----------



## bamaherd

Wow! Good job! That doe and family was lucky to have you.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you. It was a tough one to do but there was no way to get those babies out by pulling. The boy's huge legs were out but his head was back while the doelings head was trying to come out at the same time. It was craziness.


Goat_Scout said:


> Oh wow, GREAT job!! And look at the legs on the blazed faced one, lol!


That would be the boy lol his legs are huge!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wow, great job saving those kids!!


----------



## goat girls

Wow that paint! I would assume that to have the anasteza to do a c-section you are a cetifided vet?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

goat girls said:


> Wow that paint! I would assume that to have the anasteza to do a c-section you are a cetifided vet?


It was a terminal c section. Unfortunately my friend had to make the choice to shoot the doe. She wasn't able to get a vet to come out and if we didn't act fast all three of them would die. I did the c section immediately after she was put down. I was prepared to find at least one dead baby but luckily they both pulled through and are eating well


----------



## goat girls

that's to bad glad the kids are doing well


----------



## RPC

Wow nice kids. That paint sure is something already. Sorry about your friends doe but well done on saving the kids.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

RPC said:


> Wow nice kids. That paint sure is something already. Sorry about your friends doe but well done on saving the kids.


Thank you. She sure is. I just love her and can't wait to see how she matures


----------



## Jessica84

Great job! You were very fast on getting them out if you saved both! I’ve had to do it twice now and lost all 3 the first time and saved one out of the twins on the second. A lot of people swear it can’t be done if you put the doe down first so that should tell you what a wonderful job you did! I am very sorry you and your friend had to go threw that though


----------



## wifeof1

There needs to be a heroic effort page for things like this. Newbies might benefit from seeing how deep the love of goats goes on here.


----------



## toth boer goats

The paint is really gorgeous. 

Wow, so sorry about your friends doe, that is devastating. But glad the kids were saved. Good work.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you everyone! The babies are doing great today. Both have taken to the bottle well.Glacial and her babies are doing well too


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## ALBoerGoats

Glacial's a good momma!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

I'm loving this paint doeling more and more each day!






















Her sister is pretty cute too


----------



## HoosierShadow

Congrats on the beautiful babies, they are precious! That paint doe is quite a looker! 
That is heartbreaking about your friends doe, but what a miracle those two babies are that survived! Are you raising them or is your friend raising them? 
I've done a couple of terminal C-sections on does over the years, both toxemia cases, but none of the kids survived  I think if we'd done things differently in the first one we could have possibly saved those babies, but not the 2nd doe, her kids looked too premature. There is nothing like having to go in and try to save kids especially on does who own a big piece of your heart.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

HoosierShadow said:


> Congrats on the beautiful babies, they are precious! That paint doe is quite a looker!
> That is heartbreaking about your friends doe, but what a miracle those two babies are that survived! Are you raising them or is your friend raising them?
> I've done a couple of terminal C-sections on does over the years, both toxemia cases, but none of the kids survived  I think if we'd done things differently in the first one we could have possibly saved those babies, but not the 2nd doe, her kids looked too premature. There is nothing like having to go in and try to save kids especially on does who own a big piece of your heart.


Thank you! My friend is raising them and they are doing great. 
I thought for sure when I was doing the c section that one or more would be dead. It was the first c section I had ever performed and I was so happy when those babies started breathing. It was a very emotional situation and my friend had to make that very tough decision. She was heartbroken but very thankful that we were able to save both babies.


----------



## toth boer goats

All precious. 

I have to bring this up, how long has mama had really weak pasterns? If not that long ago, she needs selenium very badly.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

The weak pasterns started during the end stage of her pregnancy


----------



## toth boer goats

She needs a Bo-se shot.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Ok, I'll give her one. How often do you give yours a shot? Do you have a set schedule or just when they show symptoms?


----------



## toth boer goats

If I see signs I give it. 

I am debating on giving it 1 month prior to kidding but not sure yet. I try to have free choice loose salt and minerals out for them, last winter it rained much I couldn't keep it out and they had issues, kidding issues, one doe had bad pasterns like yours all of a sudden. Gave her a Bo-se shot and they came up again.


----------



## goat girls

Hmm sound like one of mine could use some Bo-se. I have a friend who give it 2 months before kidding and then 1/2 cc to each kid when it is born


----------



## ALBoerGoats

This is the next bred doe I have that is due the end of February. Midnight is bred to Gadwin for 98% kids. Super excited to see what she produces! These will be both Midnight and Gadwin's first kids.
Some pics of her





























And Gadwin


----------



## goat girls

Wow they are amazing for some reason I reconize Midnight what are her bloodlines? Do your other kids have names yet?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you! I haven't been able to come up with names for the doelings yet but their personalities are starting to show so I think that will help me decide lol
Here are her bloodlines


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Midnight is beautiful!! Love her coloring


----------



## goat girls

wow I think iv'e heard Of cedar hawk ranch


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Midnight is beautiful!! Love her coloring


Thank you! I'm hoping she gives me a black and white doeling



goat girls said:


> wow I think iv'e heard Of cedar hawk ranch


Cedar Hawk Ranch is located in Grass Valley, CA. They have some colorful boers.


----------



## goat girls

Ya "think" iv'e heard of them


----------



## spidy1

I have a soft spot for black/black paints-spots!!! and capes! she has it all!


----------



## TexasGoatMan

Very pretty, how can anyone not love something so sweet. Yes I am a soft hearted ole fart !


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Some updated pictures of the girls. The paint is named Lucy and the traditional is Rowina


----------



## New-goat-mom

What absolutely perfect little girls!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

New-goat-mom said:


> What absolutely perfect little girls!


Thank you!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They are soooooo cute!!!


----------



## goat girls

If you lived a lot closer to me you would wake up to no babies one morning. They're impressive little girls!


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## cbrossard

They are Adorable!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you everyone
So I decided to pull blood on the next two does I have that are due in March and April to make sure they are bred. Should be getting the results by Thursday!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Alright. Fine. With all those pictures of your BEAUTIFUL Boer goats, you've just convinced me that I TRULY want (I dare not say need, there is time yet to stop myself, yes?) to add a Boer doeling to my herd. *pulling hair out*


----------



## Goat_Scout

And that is great about the blood tests! Hopefully they are pregnant, please keep us updated!  
How many total does will you have kidding this year?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Goat_Scout said:


> Alright. Fine. With all those pictures of your BEAUTIFUL Boer goats, you've just convinced me that I TRULY want (I dare not say need, there is time yet to stop myself, yes?) to add a Boer doeling to my herd. *pulling hair out*


You definitely NEED one!


Goat_Scout said:


> And that is great about the blood tests! Hopefully they are pregnant, please keep us updated!
> How many total does will you have kidding this year?


Midnight should be due in March and Taxi should be due middle of April. They are both bred to Gadwin. These will be his first kids on the ground so I'm excited to see what he produces. Fingers crossed that they are both bred!
I will have 8 does to breed this coming year. I'm tempted to CIDR 4 beginning of June so they kid in November and CIDR the other 4 beginning of July so they kid in December. 4 will be bred to Gadwin and 4 will be bred to Checkers.


----------



## Goat_Scout

So exciting!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

This is Taxi. She is going to be 7 this year so I'm hoping for a keeper doeling from her






















I do like her pedigree a lot








And this is Gadwin's pedigree








And I believe his sire is now *ENNOBLED*


----------



## goat girls

ALBoerGoats said:


> This is Taxi. She is going to be 7 this year so I'm hoping for a keeper doeling from her
> View attachment 125354
> View attachment 125355
> View attachment 125356
> 
> I do like her pedigree a lot
> View attachment 125357
> 
> And this is Gadwin's pedigree
> View attachment 125358
> 
> And I believe his sire is now *ENNOBLED*


I really like their pedigree!!!!!:hubbahubba:


----------



## RPC

I love V808.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Here are some updated pictures of Taxi and Midnight. Can't wait to get the results from the blood tests tomorrow!


----------



## spidy1

Midnight is SOOOOO beautiful!!! want...


----------



## toth boer goats

How are the results?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Results are in! And I'm so excited!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Yay!


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Yay, that is great!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you
Can't wait for March to be here now


----------



## ALBoerGoats

These little wild things are doing great


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## goat girls

Pictures please


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Oh my word, they so cute!!!!!


----------



## goat girls

goat girls said:


> Pictures please


Sorry pics loaded after I typed this


----------



## Goat_Scout

Awww, they get cuter by the day!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

The girls aren't sure what to think of the rambunctious kids


----------



## toth boer goats

HeHe, plus the dog. 

So cute.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Midnight is starting to look bred. So excited to see her kids! Hoping she'll go early March.






















Lucy and Rowina at 3 weeks old


----------



## goat girls

Wow the babies are growing like weeds! Midnight is beautiful! I want her SO badly


----------



## ALBoerGoats

goat girls said:


> Wow the babies are growing like weeds! Midnight is beautiful! I want her SO badly


They sure are! Thank you, I definitely love Midnight. She is also a very friendly, sweet doe.


----------



## goat girls

I think Midnight's face kind of looks like my (Boer/something small) Doe Dakota


----------



## ALBoerGoats

So I made a little creep feeder/hut for the girls last night. Not the best looking thing but it didn't cost me a dime to make. It's not quite finished yet but they are loving it.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Also, I forgot to mention on here, I have a mare that is due to foal in March/April so I'll be super busy on baby watch those months!
Diamond is a 6 year old AQHA mare that is in foal to Aur Aquavit for a half arab foal. Fingers crossed for a palomino filly but I'll be happy as long as it's born healthy.






























Aur Aquavit


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Good luck with Diamond  Any photos of her?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Good luck with Diamond  Any photos of her?


Thank you I added some pics to my post


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They are gorgeous


----------



## Goat_Scout

Nice creep feeder! And wow, Diamond is stunning!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you! I'm very excited for her foal!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice. 

Like the creep feeder.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

I'm very happy with how Lucy is turning out! Such a pretty girl. Pictures don't show it but she nice and long like her momma. 





























And I snapped a couple pics of the boys


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They all look great!!


----------



## goat girls

Wow she's stunning! Her sister looks really nice too.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Here are some pics of Rowina. She is available for sale


----------



## goat girls

As a bottle baby? Or when she's weaned?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

She will be ready to go in March when weaned


----------



## goat girls

If i lived closer I would probably snag her. (as by head tells me that my limit is four goats and that I have eight and need to sell a few)


----------



## HoosierShadow

They are all beautiful! Love your mare, she's gorgeous! Being around Thoroughbreds off and on through the year, it's so nice to see posts about horses of different breeds! All of my 'horse' friends are Tbred peeps!


----------



## spidy1

I love Lucy, if I lived closer.... I do need a breed able doe...


----------



## ALBoerGoats

HoosierShadow said:


> They are all beautiful! Love your mare, she's gorgeous! Being around Thoroughbreds off and on through the year, it's so nice to see posts about horses of different breeds! All of my 'horse' friends are Tbred peeps!


Thank you! I do like a nice thoroughbred but am definitely partial to my quarter horses and arabs. 


spidy1 said:


> I love Lucy, if I lived closer.... I do need a breed able doe...


It says you're located in Arizona? I've sold a buck to someone there before. So that's always an option


----------



## spidy1

Concho AZ, near Show Low
hey maybe we can trade, Dude for her?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

With a good transporter it would be no issue getting a goat to you from here


----------



## spidy1

where are you located? would you trade?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Located in Anderson, CA. Trade for?


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good.


----------



## spidy1

Dude, I can't get another doe until he is sold or traded...click link
*LaBoer Buck for Sale*


----------



## ALBoerGoats

So I wasn't home for a couple days and somehow Midnight managed to do this. Looks like it's in the process of healing so not sure how deep it was to begin with or what the heck she did it on. She's sore and swollen. I clipped it up and flushed it out with diluted betadine. Not sure what pain medication is safe for a pregnant doe. She's not terribly gimpy but definitely sore.


----------



## toth boer goats

Ouch, looks like she got it caught in a fence. 

Banamine is safe, if you have some. 
For a few days.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

toth boer goats said:


> Ouch, looks like she got it caught in a fence.
> 
> Banamine is safe, if you have some.
> For a few days.


That's what it looked like to me too
I will start her on banimine and see if that helps. I did find one piece of wire she could have done it on so spending the day redoing some fencing.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Oh wow, poor thing


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Midnight's leg is pretty much healed up and she's walking on it great now. She's starting to form a little udder and she's definitely getting loose back there. 
















Taxi is also starting to bloom out and look bred


----------



## RPC

When is midnight due?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

She is due anytime in March. Kind of hoping she'll go early March but we will see.


----------



## RPC

Oh ok i will check my little due and see if she is starting an udder yet. I think she is due march 20th.


----------



## goat girls

Seems like her leg healed really fast.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

goat girls said:


> Seems like her leg healed really fast.


I was surprised with how fast it healed. Still no hair on the area but swelling is pretty much gone and she's not too sore on it.


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad her leg is healed up, that was fast.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Glad Midnight is doing well


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Midnight and Taxi were happy to get out and enjoy the green grass today. Taxi is getting quite round lol


----------



## ALBoerGoats

The girls are 5 weeks old now and doing great


----------



## RPC

They are looking great


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you! They are getting so big


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Midnight's udder is starting to get bigger! She's got about a month left
















Has anyone ever had a pregnant doe act like she's in heat? That is what Taxi is doing. She's not flagging her tail or anything but she is talking to the bucks like she did when she was in heat before. I have 4 other does in heat so could she just be acting this way because of that? She is looking quite round though.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Sometimes they’ll act like they’re in heat because of all the pregnancy hormones.


----------



## toth boer goats

Take her to the buck on the opposite side of the fence and test her. If she tail wags her tail, pees and shows interest, she is in season.
If she pee's, then turns away uninterested, she is just hormonal.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Midnight's udder tonight. Any guesses on when she'll kid? Earliest she could go is February 28th. Latest is end of March. 








Also, seems like Taxi was just hormonal not in heat. But does she look bloated to you guys? Looks like bloat to me but it almost feels like a kid sitting on her left side too. Was a little firm when I pressed in but not hard. The bulge actually moved away when I pushed it in. But would it be too early for kids to be on that side? She's due April 15th.


----------



## toth boer goats

Midnight may be around March. 
Her udder needs to fill more.


Taxi, that is not bloat, just a full rumen, she is OK.

No kids are usually on the left side, she isn't that far along. 

Feeling kids is on the right, rumen on the left.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I'm going to guess end of February/early March just going off of what our first timers tend to look like a month out. I hope she doesn't make you wait forever!

Not sure about your other doe, how does she look now and act?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I'm guessing early-mid March


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I'm guessing early-mid March


That's my guess too. Really hoping she doesn't make me wait lol luckily with Taxi I have an exact due date. 
Taxi is doing good today. Probably was just a full rumen. I've been stressing about every little thing with then since I lost my one doe unexpectedly.


----------



## toth boer goats

I know the feeling.

Glad all is OK.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

toth boer goats said:


> I know the feeling.
> 
> Glad all is OK.


Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats

You bet.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Midnight is getting so round! 




































And Taxi is quite round too








So excited for these babies!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Midnight's little udder is so cute
Hoping she's cooking a black and white doeling for me!


----------



## spidy1

no, ME!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

spidy1 said:


> no, ME!


Well, if she has two one will be for sale so maybe
Forgot to add updated pictures of Diamond. She is also getting quite round!


----------



## RPC

Good luck with all of your babies


----------



## ALBoerGoats

RPC said:


> Good luck with all of your babies


Thank you!
So bad news, Midnight somehow reopened the cut on her leg. And the weird thing is she now has one on the same exact spot on the other leg. I'm kinda thinking she's chewing them but not sure. Both were bleeding and she wasn't wanting to walk very much. She's super gimpy. I cleaned them up and smeared nu stock on her legs. Anybody have a guess as to what it could be?


----------



## toth boer goats

Almost seems as if there is something sharp where she goes to and is reacquiring.
Look around for a nail or something that may of cut her.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

toth boer goats said:


> Almost seems as if there is something sharp where she goes to and is reacquiring.
> Look around for a nail or something that may of cut her.


She is in a completely different pen than she was in when it first happened


----------



## toth boer goats

Hmm, she sure finds trouble doesn't she.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

toth boer goats said:


> Hmm, she sure finds trouble doesn't she.


She was definitely chewing them. Caught her doing it. Been rubbing the nu stock on it and that has helped a lot. I'm thinking she will kid in the next couple weeks. Her udder has really filled out. And she can't get much looser in the hindend.

Lucy and Rowina are almost 3 months old now! Crazy how time flies. They are getting big. Rowina is sold and will be heading to her new home in March.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## goat girls

Bouncing of the walls..... How cute!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

goat girls said:


> Bouncing of the walls..... How cute!


She is always bouncing off the walls! Lol and picking fights with the older does. She is quite the sassy little thing!


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Diamond's udder has made a lot of progress this week! 
She'll be at 320 days in a couple weeks. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Goat_Scout

At first I thought that was one of your goats’ udders, lol! 

She’s coming along nicely! I bet you’re so excited.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

I'm definitely super excited! Just hoping Midnight doesn't decide to kid at the same time that she decides to foal lol. They are already stressing me out!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Looking like Midnight will go within the next few days! Her udder is feeling tighter but teats aren't strutted yet. She's looking more sunken in on the sides and ligaments have softened. Her belly has dropped low instead of being wide.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Looks like Midnight might be in early labor! Been watching her on my phone for the past hour. She gets up and lays back down every 10 min. Hunching her back up about every 15 minutes or so. This picture kinda shows how she is hunching.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Yay!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Two bucklings. A red paint and a black paint. Unfortunately, Midnight is not accepting them.


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute, congrats.


----------



## RPC

How did things go were you able to get her to accept the kids? Congrats on the new bucks


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you. She absolutely wanted nothing to do with her bucklings. They are now bottle babies


----------



## RPC

Dang i am sorry


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wow, that sucks. They're cute though


----------



## toth boer goats

Did you try tying up their mama and one back leg? And latch on the kids?

Did you, milk out some to make her more comfortable before trying her kids on her?

If she was sore, she won't want them to nurse.
Was her udder super tight and are you getting milk flow? 

It may take a few days of working with her.

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

toth boer goats said:


> Did you try tying up their mama and one back leg? And latch on the kids?
> 
> Did you, milk out some to make her more comfortable before trying her kids on her?
> 
> If she was sore, she won't want them to nurse.
> Was her udder super tight and are you getting milk flow?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions.


Yes, I tied her up and let them nurse off her. 
Milked out about 6 ounces of colostrum an hour before doing that and gave it to the babies.
Her udder was not super tight and didn't seem sore. 
She would freak out if they came within a foot of her. She did not try to clean them up at all. It was a really smooth delivery. They were born in less than a minute of each other. It was like she had no maternal instinct at all. 
I tried for hours to get her to take them. She would start trying to stomp them if they touched her front legs. It was really bizarre.


----------



## toth boer goats

First timer?
She is not knowing what to do, and is needing to be taught, it can be work but tie her up and make her be a mama. 
Go out every 2 hours.
The kids are tickling her and she doesn't understand. Getting them to latch on may make more sense to her after she gets to know what has to be done.

But then again, how long has it been now and were they removed from her for too long?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

They have been removed and are now bottle babies. I was not able to be out there every two hours because I have class. I latched them on several times and she just wasn't getting it.
I'm pretty bummed about it but the boys are doing great.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

I have also made the tough decision to sell Midnight. She will sell in the Best in the West Boer Goat Sale in April. Looking to replace her with a Fullblood Doe or Doeling. So if anybody knows of any for sale let me know please!
Also, Taxi is getting closer. Starting an udder and is really round now. Will have to get new pictures of her


----------



## Goat_Scout

Out of curiosity (not judging you), is one reason that you are selling her because she rejected her kids?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Goat_Scout said:


> Out of curiosity (not judging you), is one reason that you are selling her because she rejected her kids?


Yes, that is one reason. Also, I'm not very fond of her hindend so that's another reason. And I'm looking to add more fullblood does to my herd. Speaking of which I just bought one today. 
And I'm hoping that putting a doe in the sale will help get my farm name out there.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

I do own her half sister who I like better conformation wise too.


----------



## toth boer goats

When getting your name out, if you think she doesn't have good conformation, may do more harm than good, so be careful there. 
At those sales, you want to sell your very best. Having a good goat to your name.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

I think she has great conformation besides her posty back legs. Really just me being nit picky I think. She did produce some nice kids. Don't think she's a bad one to represent my farm in a sale. 
I would have put Lucy in the sale but right now I am building my herd up so need to keep my best doe kids.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Lucy






















And the doe I bought to replace Midnight


----------



## ALBoerGoats

And Midnight's half sister when she was around 6 months old


----------



## Goat_Scout

Does Midnight’s half sister have a moonspot by her tailhead?


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Goat_Scout said:


> Does Midnight's half sister have a moonspot by her tailhead?


She sure does. She also have black spots throughout her coat


----------



## Goat_Scout

She’s so pretty. And Lucy sure is getting big!


----------



## spidy1

:hubbahubba:


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Updated pictures of Taxi. A month out from her due date.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

We have a baby!!!! Gorgeous palomino filly! Born at around 4 am this morning.


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute, congrats.


----------



## Goat_Scout

She’s beautiful, congrats!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Very cute


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you! She is doing great!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

And of course, some updated pictures of Taxi. She is due to kid this weekend!
She can hardly walk so she waddles everywhere!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute. 

Taxi is looking good.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you. 
We should have babies today! Taxi has lost her mucus plug and is staying off by herself. She is very uncomfortable. 
Today is the day of kidding. A friend's doe had a gorgeous set of triplets this morning. They are doing great. Easy birth from a first time doe. 2 girls and a boy. I'm actually purchasing this doe once she weans her kids


----------



## Goat_Scout

Pretty doe! How is Taxi doing this morning?


----------



## TooManyBoers

Your girls are gorgeous! Looking forwards to seeing some babies!


----------



## toth boer goats

Any babies?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Looks like she is finally in early labor. Trying to distance herself from the herd and my LGD won't leave her side which is unusual because they hate each other lol. She keeps bracing herself against him too. Has a string of goo but it's not amber colored.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

She's got more goo tonight and very uncomfortable. Not acting herself. Has been bracing herself against the fence too. Does anyone think babies soon?


----------



## TooManyBoers

ALBoerGoats said:


> She's got more goo tonight and very uncomfortable. Not acting herself. Has been bracing herself against the fence too. Does anyone think babies soon?
> View attachment 130752
> View attachment 130753
> View attachment 130754


Based on the first picture, IME, that means babies are very imminent.


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, she looks like she was close yesterday.

I would almost be inclined, to wash up, put on a surgical glove and check to see if things are OK.

The one pic to me looks like amber goo.
The 2nd looks like contracting.

No nesting behavior?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

I ended up scrubbing up and checking. There was a bubble about a finger length in and she was dilated. She hadn't been pushing at all. Decided to pop that bubble and get things moving along. First and smallest baby started coming out with one leg back. Took a few minutes to get her out. Next baby was coming out with only one leg and no head. Every time I pulled that head forward it slipped back. Finally got an ob chain around her head and got her pulled. She is huge. The last one, the boy, came out breech but was easy enough. All three babies are up and nursing and Taxi is doing great.


----------



## TooManyBoers

Yay babies! I’ve always found that when the goo goes down to their jocks, you’re just starting full labour.


----------



## minibarn

Congrats! Good work!


----------



## toth boer goats

Good work, glad you went in and things are OK. Very lucky.

Apparently she was in labor for a while and with the kid stuck, you may of missed her trying to push the other day. 
Some does don't do it in front of you, they do suck back in the bubble, wait until you are not watching.  Then try it again, but she had issues and wasn't progressing. The pictures said it all, for reference that is what it looks like when they are in labor. 

The babies are so cute, congrats.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you everyone.
The babies are doing great. I have been supplementing them all because it doesn't seem like she has enough milk for all 3 of them. I've decided to sell the boy as a bottle baby and leave the two girls on her. She's a great mom but just not quite producing enough milk. I have her on free choice grain with calf manna and boss in it along with free choice alfalfa and oat hay. She's still acting a little off like she's in pain from the rough delivery so have been nutra drenching to at least boost her energy. She finally passed the placenta but I'm not sure if part of it is still stuck in her or not because it looks like it ripped. Gave her a shot of exceed in case of infection.


----------



## toth boer goats

Hope she will be OK.

Glad the kids are doing well. 
Too bad the buckling has to be sold, but I can understand.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Glacial is about a month and a half away from her due date! Poor girl is so miserable this pregnancy.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------

